# And the journey begins...official S3 Canadian pricing guide



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I took the plunge and ordered the car this morning! Although I won't have the car for another few months, i'm pretty psyched. This is my 1st time ordering a car from scratch so it's all pretty new to me. Anyhow I've had a few people ask me about the pricing guide so I decided to scan it and put it up. It is exactly the same as in the other 'S3 pricing' thread, so many thanks to qtroCUB for providing that earlier.

In regards to the dual auto zone climate control my dealer said that although it does say single on the info he has, he believes that Audi may just have made a mistake and that it most likely will come with dual auto zone climate. In regards to the auto dimming rear view w/compass it is included in the S3. 

i'm also including my order since I know people will ask what I paid and what not. I got $1000 off MSRP which I think is decent since I really wasn't expecting any discounts. I'm still not entirely sure about the red calipers for $400, so I may pull that out if my order.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

BTW, be aware that they forgot to add the 1,995 Freight and PDI charges to your order. They will surely charge you that when you get your car.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Jesus. Holy taxes, batman....


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah I noticed that...I won't say anything till the end


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Travis Grundke said:


> Jesus. Holy taxes, batman....


I know, 13% hurts


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'd honestly drop the calipers. There's nothing else red on the car, so they'll probably look a bit out of place. Also, I can't imagine the finish will be better than what's on my GLI. If it isn't, they'll be pink in no time. The gloss doesn't hold up to the heat.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Also, AC tax? Dafuq, eh?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Dan Halen said:


> I'd honestly drop the calipers. There's nothing else red on the car, so they'll probably look a bit out of place. Also, I can't imagine the finish will be better than what's on my GLI. If it isn't, they'll be pink in no time. The gloss doesn't hold up to the heat.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I agree, you are better off spending a few 100s more for magnetic ride. The ride quality of the S-line suspension is infamously bad as per many European reviews. Since you are going with an S3, you should seriously consider the magnetic ride. If you are going for the A3, opt for the standard suspension.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

VWNCC said:


> I agree, you are better off spending a few 100s more for magnetic ride. The ride quality of the S-line suspension is infamously bad as per many European reviews. Since you are going with an S3, you should seriously consider the magnetic ride. If you are going for the A3, opt for the standard suspension.


I'm going to have to read up on it cause that was an option that I was vaguely considering. Is the mag ride controlled by ADS? 

In my head I kind of thought that the mag ride would 'cancel' out the S suspension, which I don't want it too. So yes I need to read up on it. Dealer that lock in date is sometime in May.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

ETA Aug still? Wonder if the LED headlights package includes highbeam assist.

Yeah the 400 for red caliper is kinda gay, how much paint can you buy for 400 bux and how much do you have to pay the robot to paint it? It may look nice but probably not 400 bux nice. 1000 off is nice.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Zorro83 said:


> I'm going to have to read up on it cause that was an option that I was vaguely considering. Is the mag ride controlled by ADS?
> 
> In my head I kind of thought that the mag ride would 'cancel' out the S suspension, which I don't want it too. So yes I need to read up on it. Dealer that lock in date is sometime in May.
> 
> Thanks for the comments


Yes, it's controlled by ADS.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Dan. Now you guys got me thinking! Lol

I'm still trying to find info online about how these systems work, it isn't proving to be easy.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Zorro83 said:


> I'm going to have to read up on it cause that was an option that I was vaguely considering. Is the mag ride controlled by ADS?
> 
> In my head I kind of thought that the mag ride would 'cancel' out the S suspension, which I don't want it too. So yes I need to read up on it. Dealer that lock in date is sometime in May.
> 
> Thanks for the comments


I had a huge internal debate about ride quality and handling as well....enjoy your read.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

VWNCC said:


> I agree, you are better off spending a few 100s more for magnetic ride. The ride quality of the S-line suspension is infamously bad as per many European reviews. Since you are going with an S3, you should seriously consider the magnetic ride. If you are going for the A3, opt for the standard suspension.


+1 to to the mag ride. Here in Northeast Ohio the bad roads (made substantially worse by this winter's asphalt destruction) combined with every non-German review of the A3 warning people to stick with the standard suspension has me thinking that's the way to go. Audi's s-line suspension has a tendency to make the car very bouncy and unsettled over poor surfaces, partly due to the suspension setup and partly due to the short wheelbase of the A3. My understanding is that mag ride should fix that up quite nice.


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

configured mine last Thursday, 
Technik trim+ LED head light+19inch and Magnetic ride+ Glacier white with black/red two tone nappa, MSRP comes to CAD$ 52845 +tax 

no sports seat because of the manual adjust, 
no sepang blue because it only available with black or titanium black interior.

Sales said he would call me when the dealer have the allocation in May and work out for a final price.
I am expecting 3% or more off MSRP


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Allblacks said:


> configured mine last Thursday,
> Technik trim+ LED head light+19inch and Magnetic ride+ Glacier white with black/red two tone nappa, MSRP comes to CAD$ 52845 +tax
> 
> no sports seat because of the manual adjust,
> ...


Nice setup, I really wanted the 19s but just can't fit in the budget, however I'm ok with that since it's an easy upgrade. The only thing i wish is that the SS seats would have been a combo of alcantara and leather.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

I was reading through the lines thinking "not bad not bad." Then at the end BAM! 52k. Ouch!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Because Canaduh.

... dat tax!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Because Canaduh.
> 
> ... dat tax!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yup, we pay dearly at tax time...... but it pays off with the cops, education, and hospitals. Now if we could just get them to do a better job on the roads.....


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The DarkSide said:


> I was reading through the lines thinking "not bad not bad." Then at the end BAM! 52k. Ouch!


Well....considering that even the base A3 will be close to 40k after all fees and taxes in Canada, it is understandable that a S3 wlll be in the 55k range.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> Well....considering that even the base A3 will be close to 40k after all fees and taxes in Canada, it is understandable that a S3 wlll be in the 55k range.


Agreed. Not bad when considering all things equal. Recognize the tax structure, and understand that a Base S4 is 53,000 cdn dollars before taxes, fees, or anything. So if we observe equal comparisons the S3 is 9k less than the S4 to start and the S3 is only about 4100 dollars more than the last Golf R model was.


----------



## The DarkSide (Aug 4, 2000)

VWNCC said:


> Well....considering that even the base A3 will be close to 40k after all fees and taxes in Canada, it is understandable that a S3 wlll be in the 55k range.


Since I don't live in Canada and never attempted to buy a car there, it just caught me a bit by surprise is all. :laugh:


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Placed my order. Sepang Blue, Technik, S Sports Seats, LED headlights, 19"w/Magride, front plate holder delete. No official allocation just yet, orders will be put in when allocations become available. Needless to say the early allocations are all spoken for. Now the waiting. opcorn:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Congrats. Good luck waiting!

What's the deal with tpms being a special order, option? Seriously?


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

I asked the guy about the red calipers and the TPMS, he said "yeah it's just red paint lol", he wasn't sure about what's actually added to have TPMS. My understanding is that it works off the reading from the ABS sensor, so most of the hardware is already there except the reset button. So 350 bux for a button, no thanks.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like Sepang will be popular with the S3. In regards to the red caliper, yeah you're right it is just paint, so I've cancelled that and added mag ride instead.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

lilmira said:


> I asked the guy about the red calipers and the TPMS, he said "yeah it's just red paint lol", he wasn't sure about what's actually added to have TPMS. My understanding is that it works off the reading from the ABS sensor, so most of the hardware is already there except the reset button. So 350 bux for a button, no thanks.


all cars should have tpms standard these days, this is really odd.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Zorro83 said:


> Congrats! Looks like Sepang will be popular with the S3. In regards to the red caliper, yeah you're right it is just paint, so I've cancelled that and added mag ride instead.


I think that's a good call. on both accounts. 
however, to be safe, please make sure you read through the other thread on mag ride.
I just posted some clips from some folks who have mag ride.

cheers.


----------



## Negesh (Jun 6, 2010)

I received info, I have a confirmed allocation with a late June / early July arrival date which is several months earlier than expected.

Went with pretty much the exact same config as lilmira, will confirm sale early next week if i decide to move forward.

I'm still debating S3 vs. m235i so maybe you will get bumped up lilmira~


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

No hard feelings, but I'm officially hating Canadians until Audi of America releases the full pricing for the US and lets us order.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Negesh said:


> I received info, I have a confirmed allocation with a late June / early July arrival date which is several months earlier than expected.
> 
> Went with pretty much the exact same config as lilmira, will confirm sale early next week if i decide to move forward.
> 
> I'm still debating S3 vs. m235i so maybe you will get bumped up lilmira~


WT actual F. Get on it, AoA!

If we're looking at a month earlier (July vs. August), our order guide should be opening... next month. 

Sepang Blue is going to be incredibly common on the forum, it seems. Maybe I need to choose something else. :laugh:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

You're right Dan, sepang will be popular in the Forums, but in good old gov. city Ottawa, i'll be lucky to see other A3s this year, let alone another S3.

Maybe it will be 1 year only option


----------



## Allblacks (Mar 6, 2014)

Bad news for those who want to lease or finance to S3 in Canada.
Just come back from a dealer in Montreal, The S3's lease program is not good. 36 month, rate 5.9% residual 55%, 16000km. Finance 60 months rate 4.9%
For the same price, I calculated the S3 technik with LED pkg, 19inch with MR, Metallic color, 0 Down would end up a monthly payment of 867.51 36 months 16k annual km, which is about the CLA45 with premium pkg, excutive pkg, navigation, media interface MSRP$60000 include freight PDI, with same 36 month lease 18k annual km. 
The CLA45's MSRP is about $7000 more than the S3 above.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Allblacks said:


> Bad news for those who want to lease or finance to S3 in Canada.
> Just come back from a dealer in Montreal, The S3's lease program is not good. 36 month, rate 5.9% residual 55%, 16000km. Finance 60 months rate 4.9%
> For the same price, I calculated the S3 technik with LED pkg, 19inch with MR, Metallic color, 0 Down would end up a monthly payment of 867.51 36 months 16k annual km, which is about the CLA45 with premium pkg, excutive pkg, navigation, media interface MSRP$60000 include freight PDI, with same 36 month lease 18k annual km.
> The CLA45's MSRP is about $7000 more than the S3 above.


Surely you guys have credit unions in the Great White North™? I have to wonder why anyone would go with the house financing on a just-released car unless that were the only one who would approve you.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Surely you guys have credit unions in the Great White North™? I have to wonder why anyone would go with the house financing on a just-released car unless that were the only one who would approve you.


Yup, part of my reasoning for just joining Navy Federal was for the financing of the S3 in the near future. Obviously not the only reason, but you know...


----------



## codewhore (Oct 22, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Surely you guys have credit unions in the Great White North™? I have to wonder why anyone would go with the house financing on a just-released car unless that were the only one who would approve you.


Yup but when I got my Mk6 Golf R it didn't matter...VW finance was 0.1% BETTER than what my Credit Union would give me...and it wasn't a good interest rate either.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Surely you guys have credit unions in the Great White North™? I have to wonder why anyone would go with the house financing on a just-released car unless that were the only one who would approve you.


Our banking and credit union laws around financing are different than yours- hence why the ass of our banks didn't blow the O-ring a few years back. The end result is getting personally arranged financing through a FI usually ends up being around prime rate or up to 2 points above. So, around 4-7%. financing through the dealerships gets outsourced to the lowest bidder, still usually a canadian FI but often around the posted rate give or take a half a point. Lease rates though, are through Audi and Vw are thusly are pretty much static based on offers from above and discretions from..... corporate.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:laugh: On a strictly selfish level, I guess the collectively loose sphincter is a good thing. I'm looking at 1.9% from my CU if Audi will hurry it up a bit.


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey, it's all good till it's not right.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm really hoping we can order soon in the us. This thread is making me jealous! Btw I love pentagon FCU. I got .74% for my golf R. Probably will be a point higher for my S3 though.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

At 0.74%, I'd probably finance the entire damn thing.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

twenzel said:


> I'm really hoping we can order soon in the us. This thread is making me jealous! Btw I love pentagon FCU. I got .74% for my golf R. Probably will be a point higher for my S3 though.


Wow, that's an amazing rate. Navy Federal is 1.79% for up to 60 months right now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phospher5 (Jun 21, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> At 0.74%, I'd probably finance the entire damn thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Same here!


----------



## Chuck2001 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys, it's been a while since I checked this forum.

Happy to see that canadian order is up !

As you remember (or not), we ended up going away from S3 since not roomy enough for family.
I'm quite surprised to see the price of that baby when well equipped. In Quebec, sale taxes are even worse than ONT at 15%, so it would have ended up at more than 60k for us.

We are waiting for the 2015 Order Bank to open, for SQ5 / Q5 TDI, still undecided. 7-10k more than S3 but that 6-cyl...

Congrats to those who have ordered ! Little jealous here ;-)


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i've been away for the last 2 weeks so maybe this has already been discussed :

Is the steering a FBSW?

What do the Super Sport Seats look like?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Maitre Absolut said:


> i've been away for the last 2 weeks so maybe this has already been discussed :
> 
> Is the steering a FBSW?
> 
> What do the Super Sport Seats look like?


Super sport:










Can't confirm the FBSW, but as word is that Canada gets it with S-line, I'd say it's got to be an absolute inclusion on the S3. :thumbup:


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

They look yummy.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

From all the pics and videos that I've seen, S3 has flat bottom steeling wheel. It'll be completely absurd if that's not the case. In addition, it should have the bigger aluminum/silverish shift paddles instead of the small black plastic ones.

I wish that we get the body colour matching stitching inside with the super sports seats like in the Sepang Blue car they were showing but I think we'll just get the silver stitching. Oh well, is it fall yet?


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

lilmira said:


> From all the pics and videos that I've seen, S3 has flat bottom steeling wheel. It'll be completely absurd if that's not the case. In addition, it should have the bigger aluminum/silverish shift paddles instead of the small black plastic ones.
> 
> I wish that we get the body colour matching stitching inside with the super sports seats like in the Sepang Blue car they were showing but I think we'll just get the silver stitching. Oh well, is it fall yet?


i know tell me about it!

While the blue stitching looks cool, i think that the silver stiching will 'pop out' more and be noticeable. 

I've since added the magride w/19"...i've never driven on 19s, any input on ride quality?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

RyanA3 said:


> all cars should have tpms standard these days, this is really odd.


TMPS are not required in Canada.

We never had the Explorer/Firestone rollover debacle here. Which is why TMPS were made mandatory in the US.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that i've cancelled my order. It's not because i've stopped liking the car but more of a combination of lack of info from Audi/dealership and just general BS. 

In addition i realized that my money could be spent on other things that would add more value to my life than an S3. From the beginning what i really wanted was a samll sedan/hatch with AWD, good performance and very decent level of luxury and manual. When i saw the S3 i fell in love with it because it hit all the right boxes except for the 6MT (but i got over it) and even though the price was up there, i could swing it no prob.

With all this time gone by since my order i began to wonder if the S3 was really the answer or was there another car that could give me the same goosebumps as the S3.

Well yesterday i checked out a 2015 WRX Sport-Tech (Limited in US?) and boy was it awesome. Of course it doesn't have the detail/luxury of the S3 but that's expected when you're saving almost $14K. And to boot i finally get my 1st manual car!! (i can drive manual just never owned one, i'll be a little rusty so i'll have to practice on my bro's Mazda3 lol)

Perhaps all this waiting was bleesing i disguise for me.

Anyhow, i look forward to seeing all your S3s and good luck to all of you :wave:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Congrats! Both Audi of Canada and AoA deserve to see more posts like this for the protracted launch. I've started shopping around myself, but I'm having difficulty finding anything cheaper that satisfies me as I believe the S3 will. My searching actually just makes the S3 look that much more "right" for me. Sorta sucks. :laugh:


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Congrats! Both Audi of Canada and AoA deserve to see more posts like this for the protracted launch. I've started shopping around myself, but I'm having difficulty finding anything cheaper that satisfies me as I believe the S3 will. My searching actually just makes the S3 look that much more "right" for me. Sorta sucks. :laugh:


If you were willing to endure your perceived stigma of driving a BMW, the M235i would be Jim Dandy for you.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> If you were willing to endure your perceived stigma of driving a BMW, the M235i would be Jim Dandy for you.


I'm moving past that. What I'm not moving past is the interior styling, though I could also push that aside if it weren't a coupe. As asinine as their nomenclature is, give me an M235iGC.

:screwy:

I'm also entertaining the idea of driving my wife's next car for a few years- ergo, a wagon or crossover of some sort. That's widening my options a bit.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

But you were all about the Cayman, and it doesn't even have a back seat.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

ChrisFu said:


> But you were all about the Cayman, and it doesn't even have a back seat.


I'd have had a Cayman long before the 2-series ever arrived here were that a realistic option. The ability to haul a kiddo was about the only constraint placed on this purchase. As I have a general preference to avoid coupes _unless_ they're two-seaters, anyway, the M235i just wasn't ever going to be a serious consideration for me.

If I change it up and buy her replacement vehicle now and drive it for 3-4 years myself, maybe we'll have a clearer picture of my own needs and I can get a lightly used 981.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

I almost bought a 981 the week before I ordered my car.

The back seat and AWD won out. Ill find a used one in 6 years .


----------



## audi_s_three (Jun 13, 2014)

Right choice on the mag ride - was top of my list

Also debated the red calipers but pulled the plug - S3 is a sedan, not a porsche.

Finally I would refuse to pay any delivery charges. You have a signed contract - if they forgot it that is their problem.

Sepang blue may be popular here on this forum, but they are as rare as hen's teeth on the roads. There is a sepang blue RS5 that parks in my building but that is the only one I have seen around Toronto. And I live in an area where audi's are more common than corollas - 7 on my dead end street of 13 houses.

All you guys shocked at Canadian prices, remember that our dollars are only worth about 93 cents US. And we get telescoping vents..... 

But taxes are a bitch here.

I ordered my s3 about four weeks ago. Think I did a little better on pricing but hard to tell as I had a trade in (well loved 2007 A3). Also ordered more options (basically everything except red calipers and 19 inch wheels) so there was probably more room for them to give a bit.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Zorro83 said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to let you know that i've cancelled my order. It's not because i've stopped liking the car but more of a combination of lack of info from Audi/dealership and just general BS.
> 
> In addition i realized that my money could be spent on other things that would add more value to my life than an S3. From the beginning what i really wanted was a samll sedan/hatch with AWD, good performance and very decent level of luxury and manual. When i saw the S3 i fell in love with it because it hit all the right boxes except for the 6MT (but i got over it) and even though the price was up there, i could swing it no prob.
> 
> ...




make sure you come back to us in a year and let us know how you're digging the subie.
I respect your decision 100%.
but with that said, there was a time when I ventured away from Germany. I got a G37.
that lasted 11 months.
if you're not fixated on german produced cars, then you may be ok.

I know a few guys who got WRX wagon/hatches and after 1 year they traded them in and got into the Golf R.
I wish the Golf R mk7 was out now, you would be all over that.
The mk6, you can probably get right now for 25-28k with 10k miles on it, all 6 speed manuals here in the US
good luck!


----------

